
Reddit Fires Cryptocurrency Engineer; Cryptocurrencies Not in Short Term Plans - malloreon
https://twitter.com/ryanxcharles/status/560922573769170944
======
mtmail
Background: Reddit planned to give money(?) back to its users last year. I
guess they'll be using a different method now.

"Reddit Plans Cryptocurrency to Give Back to Its Users After $50M Raise"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8390136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8390136)

------
urbannomad
They didn't realize this when they hired him?

